# Odd Ball Ram??



## Mindi (Apr 10, 2015)

We took our ram Olaf to the vets today to have his horns removed due to them constantly trying to grow too close to his eye ball area.  I didn't want to have it done, but it's better than having to constantly tip his horns all the time and putting up with the fight.  Good thing we pay attention or he'd be blind for sure.  We also have to constantly trim his hooves cause they grow so much.  Every time I'd ask the vet, they just ignore me saying sheep don't really need their feet done.  Anyway, the vet had to get the old text book out on this procedure.  I guess rams don't normally have horns?  I was also told you don't normally have to trim sheep's hooves, but I guess we had to have our ram brought in to show them "YES, WE DO NEED TO TRIM HIS HOOVES" for them to finally listen and get the point.  They were even guessing what breed or mix he is, and we haven't a clue.  One thing about our Olaf boy is he's sure getting the job done...one set of healthy triplets and another of big nice twin girls and 2 more ewes to go!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 10, 2015)

My guess is Horned Dorset.


----------



## rittert3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds like and uneducated vet to me. There are many horned sheep breeds but, like cattle they have been selected for polled in the more commercial breeds. I would agree he looks like a dorset horn, ramboullet are also often horned.


----------



## secuono (Apr 14, 2015)

Yup, I agree.
He doesn't seem to know much about sheep.
Many breeds are polled naturally, with some still getting horns and other breeds have to have horns.
Hooves only self wear when they range a ton or are walked on hard ground a lot, like rock or gravel roads. 
I trim hooves 2x a year, with some needing it done 3x a year.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, I think I would find another vet for your sheep. 
All three of my rams are horned. From the picture I don't know if I would say those horns would be an issue, but you're the one who has to deal with him. Not me. 

I have what we think is a H. Dorset and we had continual issues with his hooves. Luckily, it wasn't something he passed on to his offspring.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 17, 2015)

Have your vet come out here and I'll show him some rams with horns  (and some sheep that need hoof trimming!)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 17, 2015)

That is truly impressive! (at least to a non-sheep person like myself!)


----------

